# Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?



## Administrator (23. Januar 2007)

*Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## doceddy (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

yeah, erster teilnehmer!!   

bleibe erstma bei xp, weil ich kein geld für neuen win + hardware ausgeben will / kann


----------



## Danielovitch (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*



			
				doceddy am 23.01.2007 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> yeah, erster teilnehmer!!
> 
> bleibe erstma bei xp, weil ich kein geld für neuen win + hardware ausgeben will / kann


Same for me. Ich bleib bei XP.

2. Teilnehmer


----------



## Freezeman (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

Da ich im Laufe des Jahres nen neuen Rechner kaufe, werde ich an Vista wohl nicht vorbei kommen. Ob das jetzt eher gut oder schlecht ist, wird sich zeigen...


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

Ich werde vorerst in Sachen Windows bei XP bleiben. Vista interessiert mich zwar, aber mein Desktop-Rechner ist dafür sicherlich zu lahm, und auf dem Laptop habe ich keine Lust, Vista neben XP Home und Kubuntu zu installieren, da mir das nur zum Experimentieren zu viel Bootloader-Gefrickel wäre.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

Solange der Großteil der Spiele noch unter XP läuft bleib ich auch erstmal dabei.


----------



## MRay (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

Bin mit Ubuntu höchstzufrieden, brauch kein anderes Produkt.

Vielleicht werd ichs spaßeshalber mal installiern (kriegs von der Uni für lau), aber das auch nur um mir selbst ne Meinung zu bilden. Nutzen werd ichs wohl kaum.


----------



## Solon25 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

Zwangsweise nutz ich es seit 1 Std. :-/ Hatte PC mit XP + Option auf Vista upgrade bestellt. Gekommen isser mit Vista. Alles neu, find nix wieder °-°


----------



## LowriderRoxx (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

Anfang der Woche umgestiegen, XP weiterhin drauf als Backup fuer Vista.


----------



## RunnerOtrich (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

Von Vista werde ich natürlich noch die Finger lassen. Ich denke am anfang ist es noch sehr unausgereift. Zur zeit benötigt es man ja nicht für die Spiele.

Aber da bin ich mir sicher das Vista genau so pflicht wird wie XP.


----------



## HanFred (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

ich werde es mir wohl bald zulegen, aber ganz sicher nicht auf XP verzichten.
dualboot halt, das ist hoffentlich ähnlich einfach hinzukriegen wie mit älteren windows versionen.


----------



## dracos (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

Also ich bleibe bei WinXP (und auch Win98SE). Denn, was MS sich bei der Vista-EULA geleistet hat ist Haarsträubend! Bei XP war der Aktivierungszwang schon eine Frechheit. Vista treibt jedoch das Spielchen noch viel weiter. Da wäre z.B. die Tatsache, daß Vista einfach Software die ihr nicht gefällt ohne Rückfrage löscht (auch wenn es ein nützliches Tool ist das man häufig braucht). Oder der Umstand, daß man Vista nicht benutzen kann wenn man kein Internetzugang besitzt. Vista will sich nämlich sporadisch mit dem MS-Server in Verbindung setzen um zu sehen ob es eine legale Version ist (und natürlich auch um Infos zu sonstiger installierter Software zu übertragen). Findet Vista keinen Zugang zum MS-Server schaltet es sich bis zur Unbenutzbarkeit herunter.

Der Hammer war aber, das man nur 2 Harwareveränderungen vornehmen konnte. Danach funktioniert Vista erst wieder wenn man eine neue Lizenz bei MS erwirbt. Das wurde aber auf massive Proteste dann doch zurückgenommen.

Wer will schon so ein Mist??? Firmen werden auch Probleme mit der Spysoftware bekommen. Und welche Firma rüstet seine Rechner schon auf einen MidRange-GamerPC auf nur um in den Genuß von Aero zu kommen?


----------



## HanFred (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

spysoftware... ihr guckt zuviele agentenfilme.

wenn MS euch ausspionieren würde, dann würde das auch sehr schnell lückenlos aufgedeckt, das kannst du mir glauben.
und das wäre dann ein imageschaden sondergleichen, von dem sie sich kaum sehr schnell erholen würden.
das ist logik. aber ich versteh schon, verschwörungstheoretiker haben da ein gravierendes manko.

ist doch alles mumpitz und verschwörungsgeilheit.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

Ich habe keine Ahnung welche Version ich mir kaufen müsste, damit ich einfach mein vorhandenes Recovery-XP auf Vista updaten könnte. Daher fällt der Kauf aufgrund von akuter Unwissenheit aus.   

Zumal bräuchte ich noch ein zusätzliches GB-RAM um Vista wirklich sinnig nutzen zu können (habe ich zumindest in Foren gelesen), was sich auch wieder im Preis bemerkbar macht.

2007 werde ich definitiv bei XP bleiben, und wahrscheinlich erst dann auf Vista umsteigen, wenn ich mir in 2 - 3 Jahren ein neues System zusammenstelle. Bis dahin hat XP auszureichen. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## stockduck (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*



			
				SYSTEM am 23.01.2007 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt:



Irgendwie fehlt mir: Ich benutze es schon seit November

[x]


----------



## Gunter (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

mir fehlt die option "jetzt nicht, aber *vielleicht* später" :-o


----------



## MICHI123 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

Bleib bei XP. Vista hat für mich astronomische Anforderungen, und ich sehe bisher keinen einzigen Vorteil von Vista gegenüber XP

btw, läuft das ÜBERHAUPT bei mir, mit ner radeon 9800pro nen a 64 3000+ und 1gb ram?


----------



## SteveatMC (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 24.01.2007 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe keine Ahnung welche Version ich mir kaufen müsste, damit ich einfach mein vorhandenes Recovery-XP auf Vista updaten könnte. Daher fällt der Kauf aufgrund von akuter Unwissenheit aus.



 Jepp, so siehts aus. Gut, es gibt zwar viele Informationsquellen, wo man gucken könnte, welche Version für einen geschaffen ist, allerdings sollte man sich in manchen Punkten vorher schon eingelesen haben und bescheid wissen, was man da denn mit welcher Version bekommt.

Hab Win2k, was immer noch am stabilsten ist, und parallel WinXP-64Bit für Spiele, die unter Win2k nicht mehr laufen. 

Steve


----------



## Christian2510 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

2009 können wir darüber reden ...


----------



## Succer (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

[X] Jetzt noch nicht, später aber bestimmt

Ich denke ich werde mir die Ultimate SB zum Purzeltag im Oktober oder zu Weihachten gönnen!


----------



## HanFred (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

so, habe mir das ding reingezogen.
aber umsteigen tu ich nicht direkt. dualboot halt, wie ich erwähnt hatte.
man will ja mit der zeit gehen und alles kennenlernen.
als supporter habe ich auch eine gute ausrede.


----------



## ich98 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

[x] Jetzt noch nicht, später aber bestimmt.

Der Grund ist ganz einfach. Ich sehe noch keine Grund für Vista, natürlich spricht nicht viel dagegen, aber außer der Suchfunktion, die ich auch bei XP selten brauche und die schicke Oberfläche, hat Vista für mich einfach noch keine großen Vorteil und deshalb bleibe ich XP treu. Ist sogar 100€ billiger


----------



## ich98 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*



			
				dracos am 24.01.2007 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hammer war aber, das man nur 2 Harwareveränderungen vornehmen konnte. Danach funktioniert Vista erst wieder wenn man eine neue Lizenz bei MS erwirbt. Das wurde aber auf massive Proteste dann doch zurückgenommen.



so einen  Quatsch habe ich auch schon lange nicht mehr gelesen   
Du kannst deinen Rechner so oft umbauen wie du willst, nur musst du bei größeren Umbaumaßnahmen Windows Vista neu aktivieren, so wie es auch schon bei WinXP der Fall war.


----------



## HanFred (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*



			
				ich98 am 04.02.2007 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> dracos am 24.01.2007 11:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, die EULA war in der tat sehr missverständlich diesbezüglich und viele sind auf die barrikaden gegangen deswegen.


----------



## ich98 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 24.01.2007 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe keine Ahnung welche Version ich mir kaufen müsste, damit ich einfach mein vorhandenes Recovery-XP auf Vista updaten könnte. Daher fällt der Kauf aufgrund von akuter Unwissenheit aus.



das ist viel einfacher als du denkt.
Denn:
1. die Retail Version sind zu teuer, auf den Support kannst du verzichten.
2. Die Upgrade Versionen sind zwar billiger als die Retailteile, brauchen aber ein schon installierste WinXP und zwar bei jeder installation auf eine neue Festplatte, sprich man kann nicht einfach eine alte WinXP CD einlegen.
3. Die billigste Versionen sind die SBs, die du auch ohne WinXP installieren kannst und trotzdem ein volles OS hast.

Also ist die einzige sinnvolle und günstige Version Punkt Nr. 3


----------



## ich98 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*



			
				HanFred am 04.02.2007 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, die EULA war in der tat sehr missverständlich diesbezüglich und viele sind auf die barrikaden gegangen deswegen.



jepp das stimmt, aber es hat sich ja als Missverständnis herausgestellt. Leider hat das noch nicht jeder mitbekommen.   


PS: Jetzt hab ich aber sau viele Post nach einander


----------



## Dumbi (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*



			
				ich98 am 03.02.2007 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Jetzt noch nicht, später aber bestimmt.
> 
> Der Grund ist ganz einfach. Ich sehe noch keine Grund für Vista, natürlich spricht nicht viel dagegen, aber außer der Suchfunktion, die ich auch bei XP selten brauche und die schicke Oberfläche, hat Vista für mich einfach noch keine großen Vorteil und deshalb bleibe ich XP treu.


*unterschreib*
Was bietet denn Vista momentan gegenüber XP? Bestimmt einiges, aber von all den Features ist für mich nichts Sinnvolles dabei bzw. wird Vista in nächster Zeit bestimmt noch optimiert, weshalb ich es mir später einmal zulegen werde.


----------



## HanFred (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*



			
				Dumbi am 04.02.2007 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> *unterschreib*
> Was bietet denn Vista momentan gegenüber XP?


es ist leet, das muss reichen.
naja, nicht wirklich, aber immerhin sieht es gut aus.
für sex kann das auch reichen, warum also nicht für ein OS?


----------



## TohKlidan (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

Ich werde so lange es geht XP nutzen.
Bin damit voll zufrieden.

Aber anscheinend gibt es doch zuviele Vista Fanboys, so das es sich doch zu schnell durchsetzen wird. Und leider gibt es schon "vista only" Spiele, die angekündigt wurden. (siehe Alan Wake, Age of Conan, etc.)

Was mich am meisten an vista stört ist der DRM quatsch. Ich hab deswegen auch kein Itunes, hier kann ich meine musik ja auch nicht auf meinen nicht ipod mp3 player spielen.


----------



## IXS (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

Ich bin ja bereits umgestiegen und bin total froh darüber.
Vista (64) ist in den meisten Punkten eine echte Verbesserung.


----------



## xysvenxy (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*



			
				stockduck am 24.01.2007 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 23.01.2007 22:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dito - aber erst seit Mitte Januar...


----------



## Tieber (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

Ich hab Vista-Business von meiner Schule gratis bekommen und nutze es auch schon seit längerem und hatte bis jetzt keine/sehr wenige Probleme(zBsp.: Hamsterball Gold lauft nicht). Hab mir Anfang Dezember einen neuen Notebook um 1250€ gekauft und auf dem läuft es perfekt mit Aero und allem.


----------



## Zubunapy (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

Mist. Ich hab das falsche angekreuzt. Konnte ja keiner ahnen, das INU die Dinger jetzt günstig verkauft. Also ich bin wohl ab nächster Woche Vista Buissiness-User


----------



## bsekranker (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

[ ] Nein, ich bleibe bei Windows 2000

fehlt. Deshalb:

[X] Keine Angabe / Weiß nicht


----------



## SoSchautsAus (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*

[X] Nein, ich bleibe bei Windows XP

Ich sehe nicht einen Grund warum ich mir das antun sollte. Wenn Ende 07/Anfang 08 Crysis kommt fang ich mal an zu planen. Das bedeutet: Vor Mitte 08 werde ich sicher nicht umsteigen. 

SSA


----------



## cbw249 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 24.01.2007 00:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Solange der Großteil der Spiele noch unter XP läuft bleib ich auch erstmal dabei.




dito solange es keine ausgereifte treiber gibt, bleibe ich bei XP


----------



## FredWonz (13. März 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista steht in den Startlöchern! Steigen Sie um auf den neuesten Microsoft-Ableger?*



			
				SYSTEM am 23.01.2007 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Habe mir erst im November einen neuen Rechner für Gothic III zugelegt (2x7900GTO SLI) - soweit ich weiss, läuft das nicht unter Vista und den ganzen bunten Desktop-Kram brauch ich auch nicht (mein XP sieht ohnehin aus wie Win2K).
Ausserdem wird das SW Entwickeln komplizierter ... wenn man mal an die Hardware will (signierte Treiber).
Bleibe erst einmal bei XP - später vielleicht (irgendwann will man seine 64Bit ja auch mal unter Windows sehen).


----------

